# Live Plants



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

1.) I might be getting a new tank, and I'm thinking about doing live plants. I am completely new to live plants, I have absolutely NO experience with them. What plants are would be best for a beginner like me? The plants would be in a tank at about 80* with my piranha.

2.) What new things will I have to be concerned with about my tank, such as lighting, CO2, KH, etc.?

3.) I have an EXTREMELY high pH, is this a problem?

Thanks -- remember I am TOTALLY new to live plants, so give me any helpful hints you have!


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

I am recently new to live plants too! I have had good luck with Amazon Swords, java moss, and anubia (sp).







I believe carbon plays a "bad role" with a planted tank... maybe someone can confirm this..

asides from that, I know that this site has an excellent section on AQUATIC PLANTS...


----------



## edcal (Feb 19, 2005)

Im new to live plants as well but heres what I learned as i got mine going. keep in mind this is just the basics, other will or should chime in with more detailed info

1) Gravel > use a good substrate, a popular one is Florite. The one i use looks exactly like regular gravel but recently I saw a sand type of substrate at the LFS which would look sweet but its more pricey. you can mix substrate with regular gravel or sand to cut the price back.

2) Lighting > The more watts the more variety of plants you can grow. 3 watts per gallon is the target wattage but on bigger tanks that can be pricey. There are alot of nice plants that can grow well in 2 wpg and even 1 wpg. but if you can hit the 3wpg range you'll be good to go. Im at 2 wpg and the plants i have are doing fine. I'll step up to 3 wpg one day.

3) Co2 > Heavily planted tanks need additional Co2 in the daylight. Moderately to mildly planted tanks dont require Co2 but will drastically increase plant growth. With Co2 systems you really got to watch the ph and kh levels.

Thats my version of "Planted Tanks 101" hehe. Like i said im a beginner as well but this info can get you started at least =)
good luck bro. Heres a pic of my tank


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

The high pH will cause problems with plants. I've played around a bit with pH in my tank and notice that different plants grow different amounts or just straight up die off at different pH.

With a high pH (guessing hardness is high too), I'd try Vals, Hygrophilia species, Onion plants, Banana plants, Java Fern, Java Moss, Anubias, and Cryptocorne species. Aponegeton might be an option as well. I'm sure there are several that I left out. I would avoid the following: most swords and other South American plants.


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

Thanks so much for all your answers! Extremely helpful.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

How high is your PH?

It may bebad for your fish also...


----------

